# SuperX - Linux OS from India



## Skyh3ck (Jul 21, 2014)

i was searching for various linux distros, and found this wonderful and really good linux distro developed in India

I have not used it, but will download a new copy when they releases a new version with updated software and latest kernel

Super X

Libresoft SuperX

DistroWatch.com: SuperX

also i am eagerly waiting for Elementary Freya,


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 22, 2014)

Based on Ubuntu + KDE. 

In my opinion, GNOME is good for new users.

and XFCE is better after a little experience.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 24, 2014)

Good Good.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> i was searching for various linux distros, and found this wonderful and really good linux distro developed in India
> 
> I have not used it, but will download a new copy when they releases a new version with updated software and latest kernel
> 
> ...



Bumping this thread, since it's still relevant.
 [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION]: Are you still using SuperX? Or have you used it in the past? I have started using it since a week, and after using Ubuntu, SuperX is like a totally new experience for me.
I wanted to know your experience.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 8, 2015)

wow almost a year since i posted it, i used it for couple of month, but i dont know, some update happened, i since then i am not able to connect to wifi on any of the linux distros, neither on super x, ubuntu and mint.

i requested it a lot on ubuntu forum, but no one answers there, hence swritched back to good old windows 7, it works fine with it, its sad, i miss linux a lot, but it never worked 100% out of the box, one need to check each and every hardware compatibility if he or she wants to use linux, 

how is your experience so far, it seems its distrowatch page is gone now. dont know if they have updated this os or not


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2015)

My experience have been amazing so far. I am coming from Ubuntu. And the switch is like I am using totally different. Ubuntu with Gnome is plagued with lots of bugs and annoyances. Combined with the tweaks I had to do to make it personalized repelled me mostly from using it on daily basis.

But SuperX is different. It's Ubuntu + KDE. Resolution feels good (not big like in Ubuntu), have no major bugs or annoyances (as of yet), tons of small things that makes life easier (like scroll on task bar to switch applications) etc. The minimize animation is like OSX, (although I don't like the UI of OSX in general), more responsive than Windows, and features of Linux The OS is very much polished and is snappy. I think I have found perfect Linux (granted I haven't tried many).

The distrowatch is still there, don't know why it didn't get open. Maybe some DNS issue on your side.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 9, 2015)

what version you using, have they released any new one


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup. They released a new version on 23rd Mar 2015, called, "Grace" (ver 3.0).
The blog entry they released is here: SuperX 3.0 "Grace" is now available | Libresoft SuperX


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol

Hindi mein:
Mera Bharat Mahan

In English:
I am a world citizen

Screenshots | Libresoft SuperX


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Lol
> 
> Hindi mein:
> Mera Bharat Mahan
> ...



The first line in bangali , the words are not in dictionary.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Lol
> 
> Hindi mein:
> Mera Bharat Mahan
> ...


Yea.. 
I noticed that too. Maybe he isn't translating the message and just giving different messages. So I think the 1st line (maybe Assamese) must be saying something different.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 17, 2015)

would be good to use in virtual machine? shall download and replace ubuntu in it with this.


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 27, 2015)

Very stable OS...used it a lot while was studying in GU (yes they use superx for btech students).

And that screenshot is of libreOffice, a word processor rather then a translator.


----------



## snipershot (Feb 27, 2016)

will try it out.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2016)

snipershot said:


> will try it out.


But it's not updated since long time.
Developers don't hear on IRC channel. 

So I don't use it now.


----------



## snipershot (Feb 27, 2016)

Ooops. 
Tried out the new Kali 1.2016 <- cleaner now
check that out!


----------

